# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  XYZ Da Vinci Junior jr NFC Tag Filament Reset Hack

## greatone76

I've created a way you can send data from the card with an android phone. I can retrieve the key for tag and that the tag can be reset. See my eBay item:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131740114531...84.m1555.l2649

And my Instructable:

http://www.instructables.com/id/XYZ-...nt-Reset-Hack/

----------

